# Black and Decker 7616 Router bushing



## ABC Wood Crafters (Dec 30, 2009)

My trusty B&D 7616 router went belly up ........bushing problems.
My local guys tell me there's no bushings available.

Anybody got a great source for older router bushings?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

Many deal with numbers and that's all they know, bushing are bushing the norm, take one of them out and take it down to a ACE hardware store and ask them to match them up,,you can rework them if needed very easy.

========



ABC Wood Crafters said:


> My trusty B&D 7616 router went belly up ........bushing problems.
> My local guys tell me there's no bushings available.
> 
> Anybody got a great source for older router bushings?


----------



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

Scott,

It seems like you should be able to find brushes for it. Did you try ww.ereplacementparts.com?

That being said, I am looking for a dead DW610, which is a sister of your 7616. If you decide you do not want to fix your machine, let me know as I am looking for a dead one for parts.

Good Luck,
Phil


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings, thank you for joining us on this forum, you are most welcome here and a Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------

